# 77 Shadow Street



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I have said before I like Dean Koontz's novels. here is a new on - just out - that sounds like a haunt! An elegant old building with a horrifying backstory...and it seems the madness never went away...




 

http://youtu.be/8kKCo7jVO4w

The official Blurb:

" You are invited to enter the world of the Pendleton, a Gilded Age palace built in the late 1800s. Almost from the beginning, its grandeur has been scarred by episodes of madness, murder, and whispers of things far worse. Yet since its re-christening in the 1970s as a luxury apartment building, the Pendleton has been at peace, its dark past all but forgotten.

But now, with each passing hour, a terrifying certainty grows: whatever drove the Pendleton’s past occupants to their unspeakable fates is at work again. "

Sounds awesome to me! I'm going to pick up a copy this week. Even if you don't, you have to admit this sounds like a haunt. Maybe it will inspire a new haunt in 2012?


----------

